# What Australian men do in their sheds



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Viewing Don's shop tour, reminded me of this Video. I can't remember if someone sent this to me, or if I just happened to see it on youtube.
I hope Don doesn't mind my posting this.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a relief when I watched the video. I was afraid it was going to involve sheep.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Hahaha-I don't think Don will mind that. Maybe we better check where the refrigerator is in his shop?


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Actually, I do have a refrigerator in my shed/shop. What a hoot! Thanks, Dick.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok Don, where is the pool table then?


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

I must confess - the fridge has no beer and there's no pool table - sorry to disappointed.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*You Australians have all the fun.* Here in the good old U.S. of A, it's work, work, work! LOL.

Thanks for the laugh, Dick. ;^)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't offend you Don, 
I don't drink beer either, but I figured this would lighten things up a little.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome… I have a flatscreen TV hooked up to a MacMini in my shop with high speed internet… Looking for some cushy bar stools appropriate to the shop to sit on out there with the buddies… Put in AC and heat as well… My vision was living space like a living room where you could pull he atv's in to work on with the guys or build a table…

Drew


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Shop Don. Thanks for getting us the inside videos Dick. Is this going to be a Challenge02 entry.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This is just a preview of what it could be.LOL


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Is this a preview for this month's show; "The Ultimate Work Shop" on D.I.Y. ?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Leave it to the Aussies to innovate. Throw a few bangers on the barbie and you have the perfect afternoon.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice,... I have a fridge and freezer in my shop. Now to get the pool table and all.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a peacock in my shop…. (still on the #[email protected]%#$) table saw.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected] wayne. 


That peacock makes your shop SPECIAL.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

no chance at resawing that peacock and making a nice box or something?

My Mother-in-law keeps leftovers on my FIL's tablesaw. In the winter the garage is basically a walk-in-fridge. But why of all places on the tablesaw, I have no idea.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

*Quote WayneC*: "Leave it to the Aussies to innovate. Throw a few bangers on the barbie and you have the perfect afternoon."

Actually, in Oz it's not bangers, it's *snags*. You just got to learn the language, sometimes called 'slanguage'. See this.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmmm. The RAAF guys I used to drink beer with called em bangers.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dick…you're not supposed to share that….the wives might get wind of what's going on. I didn't show it in my tour but when you flick the lightswitch in my shed the elevator floor drops 200' down to my secret basement hideout where my friends and I plot to take over the Guinness brewing company…one beer at a time.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Bob, it must be real cool down there.


----------

